# Park a car and take subway to Old Montreal?



## sunnysky2k (May 23, 2008)

I am planing to go Montreal for 3 day from Massachusetts.
It seems expensive to have a car while we're stay in old Montreal.
What do you do with your car when you staying a budget hotel?
I don't think we need a car while we staying in the city.
Any advices, appreciated.
Sue


----------



## BarCol (May 23, 2008)

How are you getting to Montreal - by car or by train or plane?? Personally if you are staying downtown (which is where I'd stay) you can access virtually anywhere by Metro. We use it extensively in Montreal and just leave the car parked in the garage at the hotel.  If you're arriving by train, then the Queen Elizabeth station is accessible form the Metro and from the airport, take the airport shuttle to the downtown Bus Staion which is attached to the Berri UQuam Metro station.  Here is the the website for the Metro http://www.stm.info/english/metro/a-index.htm

BTW, we have always found that Priceline works really well for downtown Montreal hotels (not so weel for Olde Montreal) and most are close to a Metro stop and to the remainder of the Montreal underground City.


----------



## Chrisky (May 23, 2008)

You definitely don't need a car for downtown Montreal. They have an excellent subway system which is also connected to many underground shopping areas. You don't mention where you will be staying. Have you enquired - your hotel might have some options for parking. Check out www.stm.info/English/metro. You will get a map of the subway system. The 2 stations closest to Old Montreal (Vieux Montreal) are Champs de Mars and Place d'Armes. Hope this helps.


----------



## grest (May 24, 2008)

I agree.  Though we have always driven to Montreal, we park the car and use the Metro exclusively.  Have a great time.
Connie


----------



## sunnysky2k (May 24, 2008)

*Driving by a car.*

Yes, we will drive to Montreal from MA.
Is  there any parking place near  train station (subway) ?
I never been Montreal and any information will appreciated.
Thank you for replies!!!


----------

